
Trust in fast and slow decisions - frgtpsswrdlame
http://voxeu.org/article/trust-fast-and-slow-decisions
======
jboles
Reminds me of reading about the HP-12C financial calculator. As CPUs got
faster, the calculator was never increased in speed, because users would not
trust the results if they appeared too quickly.

------
lotusko
it reminds me of sociological imagination.

